#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  DNS via plano de revenda

## luisertai

Boa tarde a todos.
Atualmente estou usando um DNS free (changeip) em meu mikrotik para acesso remoto quando eu estiver fora da rede pois não tenho meu próprio IP fixo e estou tendo problemas, demora a carregar as informações do Mikrotik e sou desconectado depois de alguns segundos. Tenho um plano de revenda na hostgator onde hospedo alguns sites e tenho um domínio no registro BR. É possível configurar o DNS da hostgator e meu domínio no Mikrotik para acesso remoto?
Obrigado!

----------


## Jax

Para acessar o seu mikrotik de qualquer lugar use o acesso remoto do proprio mikrotik que não precisa de ip fixo, segue os passos.

Vá em IP/CLOUD e marque a opção DDNS e clique em force update que você vai ter um link que pode ser usado no seu winbox.

----------


## luisertai

Eu usava, porém estou usando balance, e assim só tenho acesso ao balance e não ao concentrador.

----------

